

Android SMS Integration for Trillian - newguid111
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mdr.sms_integration_for_trillian

======
QUFB
Flagged. newguid111 has submitted 6 links to Hacker News, all of which are for
products marketed by MDRS LLC.

For those really interested in this functionality - GTalkSMS is far better; it
lets you set this up with a trusted XMPP service and has many more features.
It also is free (no in-app purchase bait-and-switch nonsense) and Open Source:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.googlecode...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.googlecode.gtalksms)

